# Sunday Cyber-Herf



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

What up guys. For the past two weeks I have been holding a cyber-herf on sunday at 4:30pst. The first week it was myself, Scott(Shilala) and Ricky(rwhit37). For week 2 we had 9 people show up throughout and had a great time. This all started when Scott sent me some cigars that he wanted us both to try for the first time. (Thanks again Scott:tu) The whole purpose of this herf is to get a few or a bunch of people together that are smoking the same cigar and compare notes while shooting the sh!t and enjoying some company. I have decided to post which cigar we will be smokin every week that way anyone who is interseted in smoking that particular cigar with some BOTL may come and join us. I may eventually post some sort of schedule ahead of time but for now it will be week by week.

If you are interseted in joining I will post a link to the site on Sunday at around 4:00pst on this same thread so just keep a look out.

This weeks feature smoke - *"Padron x000 series maduro". *
(I figured why limit it to one x000 series. Plus this way we may be able to compare the different ones and see what eachother think.

Thanks to everyone who joined last week and I hope to see some new faces this week.

Take it easy ,

Gary

*side note- We use a different site than the CS chat simply to not disrupt the everyday chat that is going on. If someone who runs the chat will get in touch with me and let me know how to set up a different room in the CS chat I would appreciate it. But for now the site we use works great.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for having me last Sunday it was a blast while it lasted (my wireless was a lil flaky)!!



PM sent also!




Shawn


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

Just click add on the top bar


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Little General said:


> Just click add on the top bar


I just found that out Thanks to Shawn. I will look into it guys thank you.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

A bunch of us do this regularly on Skype,only difference being we can voice with up to 10 gorillas


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

68TriShield said:


> A bunch of us do this regularly on Skype,only difference being we can voice with up to 10 gorillas


Sweetness. :tu

Have you guys tried out Stickam? It's webcams and voice so we could also see how ugly we all are while smoking and chatting.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

That's what I was wondering - if there was a way to hook up a bunch of webcams! I'm in for Sunday Gary, just setting it up in the CS chat is a good idea!



weak_link said:


> Sweetness. :tu
> 
> Have you guys tried out Stickam? It's webcams and voice so we could also see how ugly we all are while smoking and chatting.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> That's what I was wondering - if there was a way to hook up a bunch of webcams! I'm in for Sunday Gary, just setting it up in the CS chat is a good idea!


Stickam is okay- at least we'd have the ability to lock our room with a password to keep all the kiddies out. I think it lets you see 12 people at a time and unlimited for the chat portion. Cyber herf sounds fun- I just gotta track down the weekly sticks and I'll be good to go!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey guys the webcam thing sounds pretty cool but I need to go get a camera and the software first. I will go pick one up this weekend and we will figure out a good site to use. Lets plan on the usual site for this week (I will post the link) and then I will figure it all out for next week. 

I dont know if I want to see some of your ugly faces. (George and Scott in particular).:r

Get the Padrons ready boys !!:ss


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

This Sunday I have a Christening to go to later in the day but if you end up doing on enext week, let me know thru PM as I would be interested.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

No prob:tu



neoflex said:


> This Sunday I have a Christening to go to later in the day but if you end up doing on enext week, let me know thru PM as I would be interested.


----------



## jbonnefsc (Apr 10, 2008)

Count me in for Sunday, Hopefully I'll be back.

I'm moving home from College for the summer, so it may be tight...

I haven't had a Padron in a while...


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Count me in... A bit late last week SRY!!! But, a dam good time I had!!


----------



## Iggy (Jun 23, 2007)

I would love to join you guys. I sent a PM:cb


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

PM replied to.:tu



Iggy said:


> I would love to join you guys. I sent a PM:cb


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is the link for the cyber-herf. We will start officially at 4:30(pst) but you are welcome to show up early if youd like.

Please enter your name in this format

First name(CS screen name)

ex. - Gary(gwc4sc)

Thanks guys :tu

http://www.chatzy.com/748241219270


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm on my way in.
I have a cam, maybe we can get it goin next week. That'd be fun.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

shilala said:


> I'm on my way in.
> I have a cam, maybe we can get it goin next week. That'd be fun.


Yeah we will cam it up next week.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey all, i had a good time yesterday. thanks for letting me join in.

Rick


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Alright guys I was thinking since this sunday is mothers day maybe we would skip the cyber herf this week. If you guys still wanna do it let me know because I am willing to piss of the wife again. Shes not my mom anyways.:r So with that said if there is enough support for it we will still herf it up this sunday.

Let me know guys.

I was thinking San Cristobal this week or.....next week.



Thanks, :tu

Gary


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Alright guys I was thinking since this sunday is mothers day maybe we would skip the cyber herf this week. If you guys still wanna do it let me know because I am willing to piss of the wife again. Shes not my mom anyways.:r So with that said if there is enough support for it we will still herf it up this sunday.
> 
> Let me know guys.
> 
> ...


I'm in for a cyber herf, if it gets going.:tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

jmcrawf1 said:


> I'm in for a cyber herf, if it gets going.:tu


Not today Joel. Sorry, but the wife would not be happy. Next week for sure buddy.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Not today Joel. Sorry, but the wife would not be happy. Next week for sure buddy.


I'll smoke one for you Gary! :mn


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

jmcrawf1 said:


> I'll smoke one for you Gary! :mn


Thank you kind sir. I appreciate it :tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Alright guys next week will be the first herf via webcams. I found a site that I think will work best but I am up for suggestions. The site is called "Stickam" You have to sign up for the site but it is free and there are no downloads. The only downfall is it is a site pretty much overrun by teenagers.lol It has a feature to set up a room with a password for entry and that will keep us safe. You can have up to 12 cams going at once and unlimited people chatting without cams. You can also just talk if your comp has a mic which is pretty cool but I am not sure how well it will work with a bunch of guys trying to talk at once. We will figure it all out next week. So if you are interested go to stickam.com and register. Also check out the site and get familiar with it. Next Sunday after I make a room I will post its name and the password then we will be off and runing.

As far as tomorrow it will be the usual site for one last hoorah. Hoping to start at 3:30pst this week so if you can make it early that would be great. Thanks guys.

The smoke of the week is San Cristobal. Sorry for the late notice on this one boys. Hope everyone can make it.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Gary!!!
See ya tomorrow.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Figures, a Sunday with no plans an no San Cristobal 

Sounds like fun !

Chas


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I actually might get in on this one. I've had a San Cristobal resting for a few months now, probably time to bust it out and give it a try. I'll see what I can do tomorrow.

Registered on Stickam: cs_savvy


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Next two Sundays will be difficult for me. Tomorrow I'm going to the Red Sox game, next week will be out of town on Sunday but may make it back in time. Have fun guys!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

ChasDen said:


> Figures, a Sunday with no plans an no San Cristobal
> 
> Sounds like fun !
> 
> Chas


Come anyways. Just smoke what you got bro. :tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Next two Sundays will be difficult for me. Tomorrow I'm going to the Red Sox game, next week will be out of town on Sunday but may make it back in time. Have fun guys!


GEORGE you will be missed !!!

Don't be mad and all but ..I hope the Sox's..:hn.. You know I'm a Yanks fan and all!!!


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Come anyways. Just smoke what you got bro. :tu


Sounds like a plan :tu

Thanks for the invite

Chas


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Gary :tu:tu !!! Can't wait!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

ja3480 said:


> GEORGE you will be missed !!!
> 
> Don't be mad and all but ..I hope the Sox's..:hn.. You know I'm a Yanks fan and all!!!


Doesn't matter if they win - a day at Fenway is a great day!! :tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will say that is so true!! Nothing but a ballpark !! 


Ice cold beer and hotdog here!!! 21.50 mind you lol 
Nothing like a ballgame though!!

So true George!!! Have fun Pal!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is the link for the herf guys.

Please enter your name in the usual fashion...

ex. First name(cs screen name)

http://www.chatzy.com/673292931282


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

This sunday is the video cyber herf boys. Get your hair done and look your best. More details to come. :tu

Make sure to sign up through Stickam if you are interested.

www.stickam.com


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> This sunday is the video cyber herf boys. Get your hair done and look your best. More details to come. :tu
> 
> Make sure to sign up through Stickam if you are interested.
> 
> www.stickam.com


Sweet- I'm going to try to not miss this one.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

What's the stick of the week?


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> This sunday is the video cyber herf boys. Get your hair done and look your best. More details to come. :tu
> 
> Make sure to sign up through Stickam if you are interested.
> 
> www.stickam.com


Gary, if your ugly mug breaks my computer, you'll owe me a new one :ss:ss:ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> This sunday is the video cyber herf boys. Get your hair done and look your best. More details to come. :tu
> 
> Make sure to sign up through Stickam if you are interested.
> 
> www.stickam.com


I have Stickam, I have no hair, and my best looking years are way behind me so this is gonna be ugly!!!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

This sounds fun but Sunday at 1-ish EST is usually breakfast time at my usual diner!..


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Alright guys the stick of the week is " LITTO GOMEZ DIEZ" If you dont have one....GET ONE!! Or just pick up any "La Flor Domincana" and we will call it close enough.


The herf will start at 4:00 pst. I will post the room name and the password in this thread about 15-20 before we start. This should be a good one boys.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Gary, if your ugly mug breaks my computer, you'll owe me a new one :ss:ss:ss


I make no promises Joel.:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Excellent - I have a couple of LG Lusitanas - won't be on until 9:00 eastern probably - hope there are still some folks on.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I'll try to remember it this weekend. I have an LG Diez Oriental, and a Coronado Toro I can burn down for it. So yeah, I'm going to do my best to remember and make it a good time. Hope to herf with you guys this weekend.


----------



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> A bunch of us do this regularly on Skype,only difference being we can voice with up to 10 gorillas


you guys should download Ventrillo or TeamSpeak. You could cyber-herf with an infinite amount of folks as long as someone will host the server.

When I was in college we used to play online first-person-shooter games. There would be 20 people on the same channel talking at all times, and you can hear them crystal clear.

For $50/month (i think) you could host a Ventrillo or TeamSpeak server and have a grand time.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

ja3480 said:


> GEORGE you will be missed !!!
> 
> Don't be mad and all but ..I hope the Sox's..:hn.. You know I'm a Yanks fan and all!!!


Just registered at Stickam.... See you dudes at 6:00


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Been burning a bunch of stuff outside all day, maybe it'll hold up until 6 and I can herf. I have a LG Diez Oriental that needs to be burned haha.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm getting the lappy ready for the herf. Registered at stickam and I'm trying to get my camera installed.
I'm taking Kerri to dinner, so I'll probably be late.
Hey Gary, make sure you send me a link to whatever room it is, will ya? 
Or at least post a link here. :tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

shilala said:


> I'm getting the lappy ready for the herf. Registered at stickam and I'm trying to get my camera installed.
> I'm taking Kerri to dinner, so I'll probably be late.
> Hey Gary, make sure you send me a link to whatever room it is, will ya?
> Or at least post a link here. :tu


Got you covered bro. I will post a link here with the room name and password in an hour or so.:chk


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

signed up on stickam

gonna go on the porch in a few to light up


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Got you covered bro. I will post a link here with the room name and password in an hour or so.:chk


Sweet. I'm outta here. I'll be there as soon as humanly possible. :tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is the link....

http://www.stickam.com/member/loadChatRoom.do?roomId=632421

the password is "gorilla"

See you guys soon.:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't join y'all but the connection just kept failing. But have a great herf guys:tu


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Im sorry guys...Unexpected company showed up


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

The cyber-herf is fun ... if everyone knew how much fun, we'd need more than the 12 videolinks the site can accommodate. Thanks for organizing this, Gary!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I wanted in but family BBQ. Maybe next time.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah I had fun, got there a little late but I knew I was going to be late. I did have nightmares last night about a monster in the dark with glowing eyes though!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

I am gonna start posting the stick of the week on mondays that way it gives everyone a chance to prepare. This allows time to purchase, trade for, bomb someone else with one, or just dig it out of your giant coolers.

Everyweek we will have someone else pick the stick for the week. Yesterdays smoke the LGD was chosen by John (ja3480) and this weeks pick has been chosen Vin (masphatness).

Vin has chosen the 601 line. Either red, black, blue, or green will be fine. 

I had a great time yesterday guys and hopefully everyone can work out the technical difficulties for next week. Anyone who wants to participate is more than welcome to. Just register at stickam.com .

Once again the stick pick for this sunday 6/08 is the 601. Nice choice Vin:tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> I am gonna start posting the stick of the week on mondays that way it gives everyone a chance to prepare. This allows time to purchase, trade for, bomb someone else with one, or just dig it out of your giant coolers.
> 
> Everyweek we will have someone else pick the stick for the week. Yesterdays smoke the LGD was chosen by John (ja3480) and this weeks pick has been chosen Vin (masphatness).
> 
> ...


I have called comcast and hope to resolve my troubles this week. I used this same laptop on Stickam this morning at work and had no lag


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> I have called comcast and hope to resolve my troubles this week. I used this same laptop on Stickam this morning at work and had no lag


I hope it all works out Albert. It was too bad you kept getting booted. Better luck this week buddy:tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> I hope it all works out Albert. It was too bad you kept getting booted. Better luck this week buddy:tu


If not I'll at least show up again for comic effect


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> If not I'll at least show up again for comic effect


:r No Kidding :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Just realized I don't have any 601's so I will substitute something with a number in it! Which leaves a lot choices......


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Just realized I don't have any 601's so I will substitute something with a number in it! Which leaves a lot choices......


Thats unacceptable George!!! You better fing a 601 soon or I will have to make sure you have one for sunday. :tu


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I've got a couple 601s that I'm really excited to try. So I will definitely try my best to make it again this week. Going to be herfing all weekend...sounds like fun :ss


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Savvy said:


> I've got a couple 601s that I'm really excited to try. So I will definitely try my best to make it again this week. Going to be herfing all weekend...sounds like fun :ss


Sounds good Jordan:tu Why don't you try talkin a little bit this time


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Sounds good Jordan:tu Why don't you try talkin a little bit this time


I'll do my best, my microphone isn't very sensitive though...so I come through sporadically, and I think my wireless was being really laggy. However, this time I will try to get more involved. :chk


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Savvy said:


> I'll do my best, my microphone isn't very sensitive though...so I come through sporadically, and I think my wireless was being really laggy. However, this time I will try to get more involved. :chk


No worries bro :tu I was just messin with you.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I think my connection has sped up so maybe I can join this time:hn

And I have a 601 red or 2 in the humi so I'll be there if possible



Also GWC, my son thought seeing you live on the computer was the coolest thing ever, he now just points and says "Talk" every time he sees me open up the laptop. I'm not sure if you saw him when I stepped away be he sure saw you.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> I think my connection has sped up so maybe I can join this time:hn
> 
> And I have a 601 red or 2 in the humi so I'll be there if possible
> 
> Also GWC, my son thought seeing you live on the computer was the coolest thing ever, he now just points and says "Talk" every time he sees me open up the laptop. I'm not sure if you saw him when I stepped away be he sure saw you.


 Thats awesome. Ya I saw him he was tryin to talk to me with his mama but it just kept cutting out. I told him hi and to ask his daddy for some candy but I don't know if he heard me. You sure got a cute little guy runnin around Albert:tu My son was talkin with Vins little girl on sunday. They are both 7 and I think my kid might be on the next bus to the east coast. lol

I hope you make it this time buddy

Later,

Gary


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Friendly bump as a reminder for tomorrows 601 herf :tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Today 4:00pst be there or be ......somewhere else???  I will post the link and password about 15 mins before we start.

George I hope you found a 601 in your walk-in.:cb


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

cant make it this weekend guys, been busy doing some work around the house.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Do I need a webcam to be part of this? Can I just sign on, communicate, and be in complete anonymity?


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> Do I need a webcam to be part of this? Can I just sign on, communicate, and be in complete anonymity?


You do not need a cam to participate. You can just type in your chat and listen in.:tu


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

i dont think im gonna be able to participate... the celtics need my attention more, sorry. hopefully next sunday

stearns


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

great...I'll see what I can do about clearing the schedule...gotta check with the warden first.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

stearns said:


> i dont think im gonna be able to participate... the celtics need my attention more, sorry. hopefully next sunday
> 
> stearns


The game isn't on till 9pm EST and we are logging on at 7pm EST... If you don't show up I'll blow your mailbox!:ss


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

stearns said:


> i dont think im gonna be able to participate... the celtics need my attention more, sorry. hopefully next sunday
> 
> stearns


I know what you mean Stearns but we got 2 hours before tip off once the herf starts. I will definitely be leaving the herf to watch the game.:tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is the link

http://www.stickam.com/member/loadChatRoom.do?roomId=639970

the password is "vinspick"

See you all in a little bit:tu


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Ugh.....technical problems.....brb


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry I can't make it guys but I am back up at the hospital with Erika


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

no prob buddy. I wish your wife the best. Good luck:tu


----------



## Gundy (Jun 7, 2008)

Is this for veterans? Are the green newbs like myself allowed to get in and chat for abit?


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Gundy said:


> Is this for veterans? Are the green newbs like myself allowed to get in and chat for abit?


come on in buddy


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sry I was late .... Next time 
Plus side got the dam cam working!!!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Great to put a few names with faces...thanks guys...I'll try to make the next one with a webcam+mic.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I checked the link at 9o pst but no surprises, everyone had gone to bed.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Had a great time yesterday fellas!

With this sunday being fathers day the herf will be postponed to the following week.

Our honorary "Stick Pick" this week is George (gnukfu) and he has selected..........

Illusione 88

Now you all have 2 weeks to prepare no excuses

Take it easy guys


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

The herf was good and the game was even better right Gary?!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> The herf was good and the game was even better right Gary?!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats a low blow George Ya that was terrible. Oh well we get 3 in a row in LA we'll see what happens.

Did you ever find that link?? :r


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Did you ever find that link?? :r


BASTAGES!!!!!!!:gn:gn:gn


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> BASTAGES!!!!!!!:gn:gn:gn


:raaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhhhhh:tu


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> BASTAGES!!!!!!!:gn:gn:gn


What link? Is your sister in a p0rn or something?


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

jmcrawf1 said:


> What link? Is your sister in a p0rn or something?


I know yours is Joel because I was part of the cast.:tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> I know yours is Joel because I was part of the cast.:tu


:r Damn there is gonna be a riot in LA this week. :gn

Who pissed in your crawfish boil?


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> I know yours is Joel because I was part of the cast.:tu


Touche' [email protected]


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> I know yours is Joel because I was part of the cast.:tu


Way to dish, Ricki. 
I missed the herf, I was at a birthday party. I totally forgot I missed it, too. If it weren't for seeing this thread I'd have remained blissfully ignorant.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

shilala said:


> Way to dish, Ricki.
> I missed the herf, I was at a birthday party. I totally forgot I missed it, too. If it weren't for seeing this thread I'd have remained blissfully ignorant.


Don't worry, i'll fill you in on what you missed. PM me for Ricky's sister's myspace link :chk:chk


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Don't worry, i'll fill you in on what you missed. PM me for Ricky's sister's myspace link :chk:chk


This :BS is getting deep. :r I have the link too Scott just in case.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Don't worry, i'll fill you in on what you missed. PM me for Ricky's sister's myspace link :chk:chk





gwc4sc said:


> This :BS is getting deep. :r I have the link too Scott just in case.


PM me your ADDYs. Oh wait, I have them Joel's sister's video is on it way to you in the AM.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Don't worry, i'll fill you in on what you missed. PM me for Ricky's sister's myspace link :chk:chk


I can't look at myspace without wanting to dig my eyes out, or I'd take you up on it.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> PM me your ADDYs. Oh wait, I have them Joel's sister's video is on it way to you in the AM.


:fu:fu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Be nice to Ricky he has a lopsided head.

Here is his baby pic


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Be nice to Ricky he has a lopsided head.
> 
> Here is his baby pic


I told you I was a Cone Head!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Ricki was a cute kid.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

shilala said:


> Ricki was a cute kid.


:r Nice Scott


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Good Morning - what link?


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> The herf was good and the game was
> even better right Gary?!!!!!!!!!!!


:tpd::tpd::r:r:r:r


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

*$10 Webcam w/mic after rebate*

http://www.buy.com/prod/logitech-qu...ilver-black-cmos-usb/q/loc/111/204247388.html

Something for the guys who need to get a Webcam and can follow through with a rebate...I'd jump on this deal if I didn't already have a webcam coming.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: $10 Webcam w/mic after rebate*



mugen910 said:


> http://www.buy.com/prod/logitech-qu...ilver-black-cmos-usb/q/loc/111/204247388.html
> 
> Something for the guys who need to get a Webcam and can follow through with a rebate...I'd jump on this deal if I didn't already have a webcam coming.


*cough* ricky *cough* slacker *cough*


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: $10 Webcam w/mic after rebate*



jmcrawf1 said:


> *cough* ricky *cough* slacker *cough*


Ya ya. Shut it. I got it so its on its way.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: $10 Webcam w/mic after rebate*



rwhit37 said:


> Ya ya. Shut it. I got it so its on its way.


Welcome to the 21st century my friend :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: $10 Webcam w/mic after rebate*

Are you still alive today Gary?? What happened to that fancy signature?!!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: $10 Webcam w/mic after rebate*



gnukfu said:


> Are you still alive today Gary?? What happened to that fancy signature?!!!


Thanks for your concerns George. I almost hung myself but my instincts told me to wait a few more days. As for my sig...... I hate you mass asses. LOL I still like you though george you are a good guy.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: $10 Webcam w/mic after rebate*

Gary please send us your cigars before you hang yourself. It would be a tragedy......if your cigars didn't get smoked!!!! It's not over yet....the Red Sox coming back against the Yankees in '04 is still very fresh in my mind. I'm too old and have seen too many strange things happen over the years. Of course the odds are the Lakers are done....:ss

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: $10 Webcam w/mic after rebate*



gnukfu said:


> Gary please send us your cigars before you hang yourself. It would be a tragedy......if your cigars didn't get smoked!!!! It's not over yet....the Red Sox coming back against the Yankees in '04 is still very fresh in my mind. I'm too old and have seen too many strange things happen over the years. Of course the odds are the Lakers are done....:ss
> 
> :chk:chk:chk:chk


Thanks George. I just placed a note in my vino saying that if I decide to hang myself I want all my smokes going to that crazy kung fu lawyer guy. I hope my family knows who I am talkin about.

I still have hope :chk

Happy fathers day buddy:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: $10 Webcam w/mic after rebate*

Happy Fathers Day to you too Gary!!!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: $10 Webcam w/mic after rebate*

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?sduid=61111&t=846186

updated webcam deals....

BEAT LA!
BEAT LA!
BEAT LA!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Did everyone have a good fathers day, father or not??

Just a reminder this sunday at 4:00 pst is the Illusione 88 herf :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm trying to get Darrell (dwhitacre) and Heather (cigarwife) to join us.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> I'm trying to get Darrell (dwhitacre) and Heather (cigarwife) to join us.


That would be sweet. We would finally have some _*REAL*_ BABOTL herfin with us.:tu

Oh ya................Congrats George :bl :gn


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> That would be sweet. We would finally have some _*REAL*_ BABOTL herfin with us.:tu
> 
> Oh ya................Congrats George :bl :gn


Oh mannnn......you're a meanie. I was going to be real classy about the Celts but with that BABOTL dig.......here's a clip of your team's No. 1 fan.... looks like Jack knows about Paul Pierce!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

its cyber herf thursday for me.

http://www.stickam.com/member/loadChatRoom.do?roomId=653138

if anyone wants to join

PW is cschat


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Can someone please send me Joey's Addy !!! 

He needs to be punished for stealing my thread.:gn


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Can someone please send me Joey's Addy !!!
> 
> He needs to be punished for stealing my thread.:gn


I will send it to you, my internet died and im back in the cyber herf now.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

What time are we all meeting this Sunday?


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

My wife is out of town this weekend. If I can just find a sitter for the kiddo I'll actually be able to make a cyberherf. 

I hate when real life gets in the way of a good time. :cb


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> What time are we all meeting this Sunday?


We'll be meeting as soon as Gary stops crying.....:ss

Usually at 7:00 PM Eastern Bao. Gary will post something.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> We'll be meeting as soon as Gary stops crying.....:ss
> 
> Usually at 7:00 PM Eastern Bao. Gary will post something.


I will never recover from the whoopin we took in game 6. As far as crying..... well there are good days and bad days.

CYBER-HERF

Sunday June 22, 2008

4:00 pst

Illusione 88

I will post the link and password as usual 5-10 mins before 4:chk


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*You gotta remember Gary, the Celts smoke cigars...that was a Massachusetts Bomb!!! We may be little but we pack a big punch! See you tomorrow night. I wouldn't miss this one buddy. *


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> *You gotta remember Gary, the Celts smoke cigars...that was a Massachusetts Bomb!!! We may be little but we pack a big punch! See you tomorrow night. I wouldn't miss this one buddy. *


Oh Great!! Cant wait!!  I have a feeling you are gonna have a big smile on your face all night. See you tomorrow buddy.:tu


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

im gonna try my best to show up this time, especially if we are celtics smack talking. i made sure to pick up an 88, because hell if i dont make it, its a great stick :ss

stearns


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

stearns said:


> im gonna try my best to show up this time, especially if we are celtics smack talking. i made sure to pick up an 88, because hell if i dont make it, its a great stick :ss
> 
> stearns


Oh boy another Mass Member.:hn

But seriously I hope you make it man.


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Man i would love to do that 

Sadly though, i have no 88s 

James


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I probably wont make it until later, but I'll do my best


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

AsetOne said:


> Man i would love to do that
> 
> Sadly though, i have no 88s
> 
> James


No worries smoke another stick. We are not that strict with the herf. We all "try" to smoke the same stick but it always does not happen. You are more than welcome to come join us with the stick of your choice.

Gary


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> I probably wont make it until later, but I'll do my best


Do what you can Albert. There is always next week buddy.:tu


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> No worries smoke another stick. We are not that strict with the herf. We all "try" to smoke the same stick but it always does not happen. You are more than welcome to come join us with the stick of your choice.
> 
> Gary


ok cool 

Count me in then!

James


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

I just found out, thats probably about 8.30am my time monday morning (thanks shellie )

Looks like an early start tomorrow......lol

James


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

prob gonna be a few min late but I'll have a 88 in hand.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> prob gonna be a few min late but I'll have a 88 in hand.


If you are late you are not welcome.:r

If that was a problem we would have no herfers. No one ever shows up on time except my buddy George.:tu

See you MoFo's in a little bit.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

what time do you guys eat dinner that you can be on at 7? if i make it it wont be until 8 at the earliest

stearns


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I eat dinner whenever I'm hungry


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

I will be able to join in tonight, and I have my 88 ready.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Gary?


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Gary?


 what?


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Here it is

http://www.stickam.com/member/loadChatRoom.do?roomId=656726

password is "88"


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: $10 Webcam w/mic after rebate*



mugen910 said:


> http://www.buy.com/prod/logitech-qu...ilver-black-cmos-usb/q/loc/111/204247388.html
> 
> Something for the guys who need to get a Webcam and can follow through with a rebate...I'd jump on this deal if I didn't already have a webcam coming.


do you know how to use it? it wont work on stickam


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: $10 Webcam w/mic after rebate*



rwhit37 said:


> do you know how to use it? it wont work on stickam


never mind got it to work


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

What'd I miss?


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

you missed a lot of noise


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I didn't hear any noise...what is this nosie you speak of Rick?:r


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Stick for this week. 

J. Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo No.1


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> Stick for this week.
> 
> J. Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo No.1


Hmmmm, I'll grab something Corojo from my stash. I know I don't have one of those smokes. Actually I have never heard of J. Fuego....I'm such a newb.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> Stick for this week.
> 
> J. Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo No.1


Guess i'll have to come visit you for this one....


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I don't think I can make this week's herf yet...still gonna try though.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> Stick for this week.
> 
> J. Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo No.1


Thanks for picking a stick that everyone has got in their humi Ricky:hn

My B&M's dont even have these.

I hope you have enough for everyone 

I got some searching to do now buddy.:r


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

ok ok I'll hold off on that one.......

How about Don Pepin Series JJ Madidie?

I haven't tried this one yet.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> ok ok I'll hold off on that one.......
> 
> How about Don Pepin Series JJ Madidie?
> 
> I haven't tried this one yet.


Ricky that sounds great !!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> Ricky that sounds great !!


That works for me buddy :tu

D O N E ! !


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> ok ok I'll hold off on that one.......
> 
> How about Don Pepin Series JJ Madidie?
> 
> I haven't tried this one yet.


I can handle that, now I just have to clear Sunday night


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

I found a cheap web cam so I wont have to borrow my rommies laptop again, I just have to let my dignity go with it. :tu http://www.amazon.com/MGA-366560-Br...=UTF8&s=toys-and-games&qid=1214367361&sr=8-16


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

pearson said:


> I found a cheap web cam so I wont have to borrow my rommies laptop again, I just have to let my dignity go with it. :tu http://www.amazon.com/MGA-366560-Br...=UTF8&s=toys-and-games&qid=1214367361&sr=8-16


No F-in way John. :r:r

Buy 2 and send me one. :r That is awesome.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> ok ok I'll hold off on that one.......
> 
> How about Don Pepin Series JJ Maddie?
> 
> I haven't tried this one yet.


*Calling Scott Shilala. Calling Scott Shilala. Will Scott Shilala please report to the Sunday Cyber-Herf. Thank you.*


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> No F-in way John. :r:r
> 
> Buy 2 and send me one. :r That is awesome.


Maybe this one will allow me to be seen and talk! :r










1st week no sound or video.
2nd week no sound but video!!!
3rd week...stupid BBQ and b-day parties everywhere!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I wanna play!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

massphatness said:


> *Calling Scott Shilala. Calling Scott Shilala. Will Scott Shilala please report to the Sunday Cyber-Herf. Thank you.*


I'm there, baby.
Bout time you girls smoked a cigar.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

shilala said:


> I'm there, baby.
> Bout time you girls smoked a cigar.


Actually you might dissappointed...the last cyber herf consisted of showing off all our new hair do's


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> Actually you might dissappointed...the last cyber herf consisted of showing off all our new hair do's


They wouldn't let me participate. They know the women go for the bald guys!!!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> They wouldn't let me participate. They know the women go for the bald guys!!!


Or the striking resemblance to a pe....errrr.....i mean....mr. clea.......ummm...i mean...brad pitt....yea that's it :bn:bn:bn


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Or the striking resemblance to a pe....errrr.....i mean....mr. clea.......ummm...i mean...brad pitt....yea that's it :bn:bn:bn


HAHAHA :r:r:r:bn:bn:bn


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for that GEORGE !!!!


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

Wow just rubbing that in.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

pearson said:


> Wow just rubbing that in.


He needs to start rubbing Rogaine on his head.:tu


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

Quote from my shop foreman.

"The more hair you loose, the more head you get."


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

pearson said:


> Quote from my shop foreman.
> 
> "The more hair you loose, the more head you get."


Touche' Mr. Shop Foreman, Touche' :cb


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Baldness is cause by excess testosterone and a large brain....at least that is what I tell myself. :ss


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Baldness is cause by excess testosterone and a large brain....at least that is what I tell myself. :ss


:r That is great George:tu :r

Hey can anyone make a "Cyber-herf crew" signature banner for us all to sport in our sigs? I dont have the software or patience to mess with it but if one of you fine herfin BOTL's can make up a bad ass one I would appreciate it. The person (if any) with the best one will get a little prize from the vino:tu

Thanks guys.

Tomorrow June 29, 2008 4:00pst (7:00est.....John)

Don Pepin Garcia JJ Maduro

Link and password will be posted 10 mins before start time.

See you guys tomorrow


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I'm prob not going to be able to make it tomorrow night due to a series of events that will be taking up my whole freakin Sunday. Have a fun HERF guys.


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

I will see you guys then.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> I'm prob not going to be able to make it tomorrow night due to a series of events that will be taking up my whole freakin Sunday. Have a fun HERF guys.


There is always next week Bao. Unless you come up with some sort of BS excuse for that one too.

J/K bro handle your biz and we will see you next time.


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

Here this is not very good but maybe it will give some one an idea with the right programs.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

pearson said:


> Here this is not very good but maybe it will give some one an idea with the right programs.


Hey it's a start. I'm sure someone has the goods to whip one up............
...............
..............

Like Bao. He said he is a comp wiz because he is asian. Show us your stuff buddy


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Gary Thanks for straightening me out on the time zone issue !!! :r


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Hey it's a start. I'm sure someone has the goods to whip one up............
> ...............
> ..............
> 
> Like Bao. He said he is a comp wiz because he is asian. Show us your stuff buddy


So does that mean he was born with the asian computer gene or something? :r


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

jmcrawf1 said:


> So does that mean he was born with the asian computer gene or something? :r


:r :r

Come on that is rediculous Joel.

He was born with 2 of the genes.:tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> Gary Thanks for straightening me out on the time zone issue !!! :r


No problem buddy. Anytime:tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> :r :r
> 
> Come on that is rediculous Joel.
> 
> He was born with 2 of the genes.:tu


You're a funny man Gary...very funny indeed. I've actually never done banners in such a way since my artistic side isn't all that great but if it just consists of a picture and some words uploaded online I'll see what I can do with a little photo shop action. Any suggestions on what the background picture should have?


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I made the 20 men that ride like 100 banner thingie but I forget what I used to make it. It was an online banner maker and it made neat stuff.
I'll take a look and see what I can see.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

shilala said:


> I made the 20 men that ride like 100 banner thingie but I forget what I used to make it. It was an online banner maker and it made neat stuff.
> I'll take a look and see what I can see.


Right on Scott. Work your magic and make it happen :tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> You're a funny man Gary...very funny indeed. I've actually never done banners in such a way since my artistic side isn't all that great but if it just consists of a picture and some words uploaded online I'll see what I can do with a little photo shop action. Any suggestions on what the background picture should have?


Whatever you think would look good Bao. I trust your judgement.

Sort of 

:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Best I can do.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

shilala said:


> Best I can do.


What is that?


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Whatever you think would look good Bao. I trust your judgement.
> 
> Sort of
> 
> :r


Here is my judgment!...Whatcha think West Sider?


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

jmcrawf1 said:


> What is that?


BORG.
Borgs cyberherf, but they're more like an autonomous collective than a herf.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

shilala said:


> BORG.
> Borgs cyberherf, but they're more like an autonomous collective than a herf.


I kinda like it but can we get the female borg from that galactica show?


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

shilala said:


> BORG.
> Borgs cyberherf, but they're more like an autonomous collective than a herf.


Cyborgs? I'm lost....


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Scott how do you put more than one banner on your sig?


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Scott how do you put more than one banner on your sig?


:tpd: and where's the code for the banner?


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Scott how do you put more than one banner on your sig?


I knit them together with Photoshop and make one pic.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

shilala said:


> Best I can do.


Here's the link for the image host...
http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/8504/ubd4152cg3.png


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

shilala said:


> I knit them together with Photoshop and make one pic.


Oh well no photoshop for me. I will just use the herf one. Thanks again Scott. If no one chimes in with a better one you will win the fabulous prize.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

gimmie links to what you want in your banner Gary and I'll MSPaint that beotch together!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> gimmie links to what you want in your banner Gary and I'll MSPaint that beotch together!


Thanks Bao. After reading this I went into paint and figured it out. You tha man brotha:tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Hey I like your Tatuaje sig better....STOLEN!!! hahaha


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> Hey I like your Tatuaje sig better....STOLEN!!! hahaha


:r No worries bro


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

shilala said:


> Best I can do.


Looks good Scott!!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> Looks good Scott!!!


Atta boy John. Lookin good now :tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Atta boy John. Lookin good now :tu


OOOOO YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!
I think it's a good luck for the CREW!!!!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> OOOOO YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!
> I think it's a good luck for the CREW!!!!!


Hell ya :mn

Congrats on post 900 :bl


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Hell ya :mn
> 
> Congrats on post 900 :bl


 Had to make it a good one {900} 
Very fitting I thought!!!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Hell ya :mn
> 
> Congrats on post 900 :bl


:tpd::tu:bl


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Yar! I won't be smoking today I think..... 5 yesterday kinda made me feel a little sick...I know I know, weak... I'm working up to a higher number.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

hardcz said:


> Yar! I won't be smoking today I think..... 5 yesterday kinda made me feel a little sick...I know I know, weak... I'm working up to a higher number.


5&your sick:r:r
wait until my herf in august. U have time to practice:ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey guys -- looks like I'm out for tonite. I'm feeling like crud. Try to have fun without me.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 5&your sick:r:r
> wait until my herf in august. U have time to practice:ss


Your herf is going to be the best moment of my life, second to my daughters birth.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

hardcz said:


> Your herf is going to be the best moment of my life, second to my daughters birth.


hahaha


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

hardcz said:


> Your herf is going to be the best moment of my life, second to my daughters birth.


WOW u make me feel special I wish I delt with people like u all day
Im putting the final hints on the herf now. We should have a great time.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Hey guys -- looks like I'm out for tonite. I'm feeling like crud. Try to have fun without me.


We will try Vin. I just wont be the same without you buddy. Get better and we will see ya next week.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Hey guys -- looks like I'm out for tonite. I'm feeling like crud. Try to have fun without me.


Looks like partying with Al did ya in eh Vin?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

[LEFT said:


> *gnukfu*[/LEFT];1737001]Looks like partying with Al did ya in eh Vin?


I think the dinner and whatever happened after with Ms. Cougar​ must have done him in. Well he is kinda old. :ss


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Here it is boys..

http://www.stickam.com/member/loadChatRoom.do?roomId=666068

Password: "gorilla"

See you there :tu


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Did it work?


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

*July 6th CYBER HERF*

Since I've been involuntarily volunteered; I have decide to pick *"Tatuaje White Label (Series P)"* Just got these in last week so I'm itching to really try this bad boy out....

J*oin us if you can July 6th at 7pm EST / 4PM PST.
*
*Reminder...if you cannot get the stick of the week for the Cyber Herf just smoke anything and pretend it's the same as everyone else's.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> Did it work?


Sure did !!! :tu:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> Did it work?


Did what work?


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: July 6th CYBER HERF*



mugen910 said:


> Since I've been involuntarily volunteered; I have decide to pick *"Tatuaje White Label (Series P)"* Just got these in last week so I'm itching to really try this bad boy out....
> 
> J*oin us if you can July 6th at 7pm EST / 4PM PST.*
> 
> *Reminder...if you cannot get the stick of the week for the Cyber Herf just smoke anything and pretend it's the same as everyone else's.


You're not allowed to pick anymore.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Did what work?


I couldn't get my signature to show. Apparently I had to make a post for it to work and it did!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: July 6th CYBER HERF*



shilala said:


> You're not allowed to pick anymore.


yaay!!! :chk

Works with my woman too....Go fold the clothes....*Folds then all crocked* Dammit Bao can't you do anything? Forget it you don't have to fold clothes anymore.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: July 6th CYBER HERF*



mugen910 said:


> yaay!!! :chk
> 
> Works with my woman too....Go fold the clothes....*Folds then all crocked* Dammit Bao can't you do anything? Forget it you don't have to fold clothes anymore.


:r
I'm sure I can dig something up. I might even have a white. 
If I don't like it, I can always try something else. :tu


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: July 6th CYBER HERF*

Sorry I couldnt make it tonight guys, was still recovering forr scott's bomb. :tg

But i should be able to make it this upcoming weekend.

If im still alive by the end of the week. :hn


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: July 6th CYBER HERF*



ir13 said:


> Sorry I couldnt make it tonight guys, was still recovering forr scott's bomb. :tg
> 
> But i should be able to make it this upcoming weekend.
> 
> If im still alive by the end of the week. :hn


:r:r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: July 6th CYBER HERF*



ir13 said:


> Sorry I couldnt make it tonight guys, was still recovering forr scott's bomb. :tg
> 
> But i should be able to make it this upcoming weekend.
> 
> If im still alive by the end of the week. :hn


*Hey Joey! We were wondering where you were. You let a few pounds of cigars prevent you stopping by?* :ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: July 6th CYBER HERF*



ir13 said:


> Sorry I couldnt make it tonight guys, was still recovering forr scott's bomb. :tg
> 
> But i should be able to make it this upcoming weekend.
> 
> If im still alive by the end of the week. :hn


:r:r:r
I'm sure you'll be fine, junior.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey guys I just wanted to throw this out there...

Last week almost everyone had some sort of headphones or earpiece on and everything ran a lot smoother. We had no issues with echoes or delay. With that said It would be great if everyone would use some sort of headpiece to eliminate the tech. difficulties we are having at times.

This is obviously not a "mandatory" demand or anything but your cooperation, if possible, would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks guys:tu


This week : Sunday - 4 pst Tatuaje White label (Bao's Pick)


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

and what if i dont?


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Then you get muted fool!


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

hey if im not mistaken you have to sit on the roof so you don't blow out speakers out!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> and what if i dont?


You will be puished severly :gn And everyone on CS will have your new addy.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> hey if im not mistaken you have to sit on the roof so you don't blow out speakers out!


:r Nice!!!



gwc4sc said:


> You will be *punished* *severely* :gn And everyone on CS will have your new addy.


Fixed!!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> and what if i dont?


Gary controls the little orange robot of banishment! Lord knows what powers he possesses!!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Gary controls the little orange robot of banishment! Lord knows what powers he possesses!!!


:r:r:r

That is great George !!

Actually it is a little orange monk of banishment but you still get credit.:tu


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I just want you guys to stop making fun of me in there.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

hardcz said:


> I just want you guys to stop making fun of me in there.


:r:r:r:r:r

We just love that pawn shop you live in Dan.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> You will be puished severly :gn And everyone on CS will have your new addy.


Ahem, Gary, Do Tell!!!! :r


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> :r:r:r:r:r
> 
> We just love that pawn shop you live in Dan.


lol pawn shop? I'm just trying to get rid of this stuff...I'm not charging for it.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

hardcz said:


> lol pawn shop? I'm just trying to get rid of this stuff...I'm not charging for it.


Got any stacks of $100 bills laying around? :bn


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

hardcz said:


> lol pawn shop? I'm just trying to get rid of this stuff...I'm not charging for it.


I know but it is still funny :tu


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Don't you start sir...I still know where you live.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Ahem, Gary, Do Tell!!!! :r


Joel ever hear of chasitybelt ?????? Your never getting that addy !! I've been asking for it for a mths now!!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> Joel ever hear of chasitybelt ?????? Your never getting that addy !! I've been asking for it for a mths now!!!


Speaking of that belt...

Try and get that off. :r


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

ja3480 said:


> Joel ever hear of chasitybelt ?????? Your never getting that addy !! I've been asking for it for a mths now!!!


Yea except I can play magnum P.I. and follow him home from work :gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

:r:r:r

so we have a pawn shop, gary's wife is wearing a chastity belt, john's stuck on finding my addy, there are little orange robots running around, oh and Joel is going to be my stalker:bn

Anything else?

:r:r:r


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> so we have a pawn shop, gary's wife is wearing a chastity belt, john's stuck on finding my addy, there are little orange robots running around, oh and Joel is going to be my stalker:bn
> 
> ...


Nope you got it all covered :tu

:r:r:r:r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Nope you got it all covered :tu
> 
> :r:r:r:r


There's still the matter of a certain web site that Ricky linked us to a few weeks ago. No mention of who he alleged was the subject of that site.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> There's still the matter of a certain web site that Ricky linked us to a few weeks ago. No mention of who he alleged was the subject of that site.


Ahhh yes indeed, that's right Georgy boy


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

So I went shopping today for a white label and could not find one, so I just picked up some 888's a VSG and a Old World reserve maduro. so I go up to pay and I am standing there and out of the corner of my eye I notice a box, a tall box that I recognize. Black labels..... so I asked the guy about the box and he asks me if I would like to see them, HELL YEAH. So I was able to get 3 black labels, OH WELL.


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

I looked all over for a tat white today. No dice. I'll try to join in next week.

If time permits, I might hop in this week and do the "pretend it's the right cigar" thing anyhow.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

pearson said:


> So I went shopping today for a white label and could not find one, so I just picked up some 888's a VSG and a Old World reserve maduro. so I go up to pay and I am standing there and out of the corner of my eye I notice a box, a tall box that I recognize. Black labels..... so I asked the guy about the box and he asks me if I would like to see them, HELL YEAH. So I was able to get 3 black labels, OH WELL.


You lucky SOB ! Nice pick up John :tu

Hey when exactly are you moving? Be serious I need to know


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

I looked but they did not have any sancho panzas.

The 27th of July, if you want me to look next time for some blacks for you I will go back shortly.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

pearson said:


> I looked but they did not have any sancho panzas.
> 
> The 27th of July, if you want me to look next time for some blacks for you I will go back shortly.


I appreciate the offer but I must decline. Not right now unless I wanna sleep on the couch for a while

The 27th huh?? Plenty of time :gn


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Tat blacks are in at NHC...well they were when I ordered some from work this afternoon.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Tat blacks are in at NHC...well they were when I ordered some from work this afternoon.


Show-off


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Show-off


Heh not sure - after I bought em I started thinking of the CC's I could/should have bought instead (well actually there are some of those on the way too :r). Enjoy those Party's - had one 2 minutes after I got the box from Vin and it was very good - total lack of willpower here.


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

I was going to save my first CC the partagas for sunday, and that is where I got my tats they have a store here in phoenix.


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Do you have room for one more for the Sunday Cyber-Herf, or is there a cap with Stickam? I don't have a webcam, but can do VOIP. Let me know!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Gargoyle said:


> Do you have room for one more for the Sunday Cyber-Herf, or is there a cap with Stickam? I don't have a webcam, but can do VOIP. Let me know!


Stickam allows for 12 cams and unlimited text chatters. You can use VOIP in one of the 12 cam spots.

You are more than welcome to come. Not everyone makes it every week so we usually have a few cam slots open.:tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

looking forward to smoking that tat-tah-wa-hey white lable tomorrow....


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I'll have to smoke a tat brown label, I don't have any white labesls... Try not to make too much fun of me....


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

If anyone is anywhere near the State of South Carolina and would like to 'real live' herf on Sunday, July 6th, send me a PM.

Having a few of the PSHC together...

Happy holiday!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

hardcz said:


> I'll have to smoke a tat brown label, I don't have any white labesls... Try not to make too much fun of me....


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


>


Where do you live again?


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

hardcz said:


> Where do you live again?


:r:r

I live in Michigan.:tu


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a few misc cigars for whoever gives me gwc4sc's addy :r


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

hardcz said:


> I have a few misc cigars for whoever gives me gwc4sc's addy :r


I would not do that if I were you.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

mmmhmmmmm


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

hardcz said:


> mmmhmmmmm


okay...okay....you win. I am sorry for everything..


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> okay...okay....you win. I am sorry for everything..


awwww


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

vin should have his addy


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

hardcz said:


> awwww


I might have his addy bro.


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

Pm me for his addy

*
Originally Posted by hardcz View Post
I have a few misc cigars for whoever gives me gwc4sc's addy *

*

Just Kidding...:r:r:r:r:r

I got your back Gary* :gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

pearson said:


> vin should have his addy





> I might have his addy bro.


You guys suck 

:ss:ss:ss


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> You guys suck
> 
> :ss:ss:ss


This is Gary ---------------> :hn:hn:hn


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

ir13 said:


> This is Gary ---------------> :hn:hn:hn


Thanks for chiming in Joey:tu

Much appreciated. :r


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> You guys suck
> 
> :ss:ss:ss


No problem buddy :tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

ir13 said:


> This is Gary ---------------> :hn:hn:hn


This is me now ------------------>


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm calling Swiss on this one


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> I'm calling Swiss on this one


If your calling Swiss Ricky !!! I'm calling Dutch!!!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> :r:r
> 
> I live in Michigan.:tu


I thought it was Texas!!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> If your calling Swiss Ricky !!! I'm calling Dutch!!!


I'll call German:tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Gary I have to steal that Banner of Vin! HAHAHAH


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

You just stay away from mine.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

pearson said:


> You just stay away from mine.


I wish I could steal them all!!! but the more I put on the more smoooshed it looks!


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> I wish I could steal them all!!! but the more I put on the more smoooshed it looks!


Have you seen that critter oven on userbars.com that flips through them. you only have one bar but it rotates between a couple.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I've got a big problem!!! I don't have a Tat White Label!! Thought I did. Guess I'll have to smoke a Tat Black.....:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Wow such a problem...Guess you'll have trouble pretending to enjoy your stogie like us. :r


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> I've got a big problem!!! I don't have a Tat White Label!! Thought I did. Guess I'll have to smoke a Tat Black.....:chk:chk:chk:chk


you're not allowed to smoke the exact opposite silly. im gonna try to make it, but i dont have a white, who knows that i'll smoke

stearans


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

what are we supposed to do here?

i have a white tat


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

TripleF said:


> what are we supposed to do here?
> 
> i have a white tat


woops.......don't have remote access and don't smoke inside. oh well.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

TripleF said:


> woops.......don't have remote access and don't smoke inside. oh well.


Better get to the 21st century and get a laptop Scott:tu

We would love to have you join us.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> I've got a big problem!!! I don't have a Tat White Label!! Thought I did. Guess I'll have to smoke a Tat Black.....:chk:chk:chk:chk


George, Have I told you how cool you are yet this week?

You are so F-in cool !!!!! Seriously you are :tu

The funny thing is I do not have a Tat White either:hn Your Pick sucks Bao. I thought I had one but oh well looks like a noella for me.:ss


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

Dude I am and Bao going to be the only ones smoking a white label?


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

pearson said:


> Dude I am and Bao going to be the only ones smoking a white label?


seems like there will be a small handful of white label tat smokers tonite....I told you I should pick the next smoke, Gary!!!:r

hey TripleF I actuallt smoke on the porch or if weather permits...on the roof. Smoking in the house is only reserved for the ultra cool. :ss


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> seems like there will be a small handful of white label tat smokers tonite....I told you I should pick the next smoke, Gary!!!:r


No worries Bao. It is no big deal bro we will all be puffin away on a Tat anyways. With that said, you can never pick the stick again. EVER!!!


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't have a Tat White either. I might do a Cremosa or something that comes close to it.


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok I just broke out the old ladies laptop, now what?


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> No worries Bao. It is no big deal bro we will all be puffin away on a Tat anyways. With that said, you can never pick the stick again. EVER!!!


haa sweetness!!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Gargoyle said:


> I don't have a Tat White either. I might do a Cremosa or something that comes close to it.


Cremosa's are way too pricey and snobbbish for our group. Try a Philly Blunt you wont regret it. :tu

:r


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Mr Flibble said:


> Ok I just broke out the old ladies laptop, now what?


Sign up on www.stickam.com and just wait for me to post the link and password around 10 mins to 4 pst.

Please try and use headphones so that we do not get all kinds of feedback and echoes.:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Please try and use headphones so that we do not get all kinds of feedback and echoes.:tu


Also known in the industry as the *Bao effect*!


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Also known in the industry as the *Bao effect*!


And he pops out of the Grand Canyon everynow and then


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Also known in the industry as the *Bao effect*!


hey hey now George....I have only done that two out of three times... 

can u guys believe I am at the mall with the woman...she is shopping for expensive jeans and I am in the corner on CS with u guys....haha love smartphones! please no "does it make u smarter" jokes.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

if I miss this I'm in Lansing picking up my daughter as my wife's uncle could die anywhere from an hour to a few weeks.


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm likely to screw this up. I have no idea how to use the camera on this thing, and I haven't done any chatting since the early days of AOL:ss

I'll try and hunt down down some headphones. I'm assuming there is a built in mic in this thing somewhere.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> hey hey now George....I have only done that two out of three times...
> 
> can u guys believe I am at the mall with the woman...she is shopping for expensive jeans and I am in the corner on CS with u guys....haha love smartphones! please no "does it make u smarter" jokes.


Well good thing you got a smart phone! Now let's see a pic of her in her new jeans!! :ss


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Well good thing you got a smart phone! Now let's see a pic of her in her new jeans!! :ss


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Mr Flibble said:


> I'm likely to screw this up. I have no idea how to use the camera on this thing, and I haven't done any chatting since the early days of AOL:ss
> 
> I'll try and hunt down down some headphones. I'm assuming there is a built in mic in this thing somewhere.


Only 1 way to find out. :tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bao no White label for me either !!! Way to pick'em my good friend !!! I'll have to smoke a brown label!!!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I think I might just make it to this evening's silliness.
I'm going to try to get the webcam to work on the vista laptop. I might end up smashing it, but I'm going to give it one last try. :tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

shilala said:


> I think I might just make it to this evening's silliness.
> I'm going to try to get the webcam to work on the vista laptop. I might end up smashing it, but I'm going to give it one last try. :tu


Sounds good scott. Dont hurt yourself again


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

doobie doobie doo........





come on herf time






Shawn


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

ssutton219 said:


> doobie doobie doo........
> 
> come on herf time
> 
> Shawn


Have no fear Herf time is here.


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

come on gary where is our link


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Here it is guys...

Please remember to use headphones it helps out A LOT !!

http://www.stickam.com/member/loadChatRoom.do?roomId=675644

password "tatuaje"


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

pearson said:


> They make a psychiatrist get psychoanalyzed before he can become certified, but they don't make a surgeon get cut on. Does that seem right to you?


Jubal Early Firefly - Objects in Space?


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Fix It Gary!!!!!!! :d


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

That room was all messed up lets try it again..

http://www.stickam.com/member/loadChatRoom.do?roomId=675667

password "tat"


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

password doesn't match....


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

that is to the same room


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

posted the same link....failed


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

jmcrawf1 said:


> password doesn't match....


same on this end


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

password would probably work if he posted the correct link...he posted the same exact link...


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

he is in his new room right now wondering where everyone else is.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

He's from SoCal - too laid back for those details!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

http://www.stickam.com/member/loadChatRoom.do?roomId=675673

pw is tat


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> He's from SoCal - too laid back for those details!


I fixed it like 10 mins ago but this BS is all f'ed up


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Friggin Stickam


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

hardcz said:


> http://www.stickam.com/member/loadChatRoom.do?roomId=675673
> 
> pw is tat


:tpd::tpd:This one actually works :tu


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

where did you go gary?


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Gary ran off like a little school gurl!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

gary come back!!!


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I thought his name was George?


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

My comp is hammered right now


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

gnukfu is george 

hardcz is dan 

mugen910 Bao 

gwc4sc is gary 

and i am john


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> My comp is hammered right now


To much p0rn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah blame the computer.......






LOL



Shawn


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

george its good now


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

Well it kept freezing on my so I am out for the night


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

well that was fun, 3 cigars chain smoked, only had breakfast, I'm buzzin buddy!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

i smoked that Tat too fast..I'm buzzed!


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice getting to put some faces on you guys. Good herfin' with 'ya. :tu


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll have to pick up a $5 headset


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Good news!!!:tu

Heather said I can go get a laptop with cyber-cam so we can cyber-herf in the near future!!!

I really want to set this up soon so some of you can join us on the 19th for Heather's Herf-Day Party!!!

Any suggestions on Laptops or cameras?

I can't wait!


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

I really like my hp it is 1.5 years old now and runnign strong.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> Good news!!!:tu
> 
> Heather said I can go get a laptop with cyber-cam so we can cyber-herf in the near future!!!
> 
> ...


Toshiba's can be had at places like Office Depot for reasonable prices.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Well guys this week was kind of a bust. Lots of tech. diff.'s and what not. We had 3 rooms going at once at one point 

Oh well at least everyone got to hang out for a little bit in one place or another. I'm gonna have to get my laptop figured out for next week. I am glad some of you ended up having fun anyways and hopefully next week will be a little less chaotic.

It is lookin like we are gonna have to have 2 rooms from now on to handle all of the new faces. Thanks for getting that other room going Dan.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Well guys this week was kind of a bust. Lots of tech. diff.'s and what not. We had 3 rooms going at once at one point
> 
> Oh well at least everyone got to hang out for a little bit in one place or another. I'm gonna have to get my laptop figured out for next week. I am glad some of you ended up having fun anyways and hopefully next week will be a little less chaotic.
> 
> It is lookin like we are gonna have to have 2 rooms from now on to handle all of the new faces. Thanks for getting that other room going Dan.


Ummmmm ... I wasn't able to hang with the gang tonite, but Gary? What's with the userbar* WITH MY FACE ON* *IT?*


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Ummmmm ... I wasn't able to hang with the gang tonite, but Gary? What's with the userbar* WITH MY FACE ON* *IT?*


I think he has a crush on you. :bl


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Ummmmm ... I wasn't able to hang with the gang tonite, but Gary? What's with the userbar* WITH MY FACE ON* *IT?*


:r:r:r 
Priceless!!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Ummmmm ... I wasn't able to hang with the gang tonite, but Gary? What's with the userbar* WITH MY FACE ON* *IT?*


:r:r







:r:r


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Well guys this week was kind of a bust. Lots of tech. diff.'s and what not. We had 3 rooms going at once at one point
> 
> Oh well at least everyone got to hang out for a little bit in one place or another. I'm gonna have to get my laptop figured out for next week. I am glad some of you ended up having fun anyways and hopefully next week will be a little less chaotic.
> 
> It is lookin like we are gonna have to have 2 rooms from now on to handle all of the new faces. Thanks for getting that other room going Dan.


WOW such a great turn out...Crazy tech problems...fun none the less! 2 rooms is gonna help with the lag.



massphatness said:


> Ummmmm ... I wasn't able to hang with the gang tonite, but Gary? What's with the userbar *WITH MY FACE ON IT?*


 :r :r :r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Good news!!!:tu
> 
> Heather said I can go get a laptop with cyber-cam so we can cyber-herf in the near future!!!
> 
> ...


Darrell - I have a Dell E1505 but it's a couple of years old so it's outdated. Any newer model laptop will be fine except for Gary's computer. Don't get what he has!  As far as cameras anything from Logitech or Creative is good and a lot of laptops already have cameras built in. I don't keep up on the latest computer technology like I used to so maybe some other expert can chime in.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I think I need a table out in the roof...I had to run down and catch my rolling Tat + sliding lighter before they hit the rain gutter.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> I think I need a table out in the roof...I had to run down and catch my rolling Tat + sliding lighter before they hit the rain gutter.


Sure put a table out there, a canopy to protect you from the rain etc. Before you know it that will be a room and you won't be able to smoke there!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Well guys this week was kind of a bust. Lots of tech. diff.'s and what not. We had 3 rooms going at once at one point
> 
> Oh well at least everyone got to hang out for a little bit in one place or another. I'm gonna have to get my laptop figured out for next week. I am glad some of you ended up having fun anyways and hopefully next week will be a little less chaotic.
> 
> It is lookin like we are gonna have to have 2 rooms from now on to handle all of the new faces. Thanks for getting that other room going Dan.


Anytime, and if you need/want help sorting out your tech difficulties let me know, been building, repairing, and all that stuff remotely and in person for over a decade.



dwhitacre said:


> Good news!!!:tu
> 
> Heather said I can go get a laptop with cyber-cam so we can cyber-herf in the near future!!!
> 
> ...


Before you purchase if you want my profssional opinion run it by me. My suggestion is buy the best processor you can for your laptop and skimp on the ram and hard drive. If your laptop has the ability to upgrade the graphics card skimp on that as well when you buy it and upgrade after the fact. I have ad ell inspirion 9300, works like butter... You'll want 1-2 gigs of ram and a 10k rpm hard drive, which all can be purchased at newegg or other sources after the fact, putting these in is cake, the graphics card is a little more involved but easy as well and I can help walk you through that if needed. The reason to skimp on purchase is because of the price gouging they do on checkout, and you can get twice as much for the same or half price after the fact. You'll want a dual core intel processor, 2.13ghz or faster, other than that the rest is your preference. Dell is solid, I don't care what anyone says, and if you can afford it get the warranty with it. I have a company purchase plan that I could help you out with if you ended up with Dell, otherwise, best of luck and hopefully you keep me in the loop if you so desire.


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

So who is picking next weeks stick?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

pearson said:


> So who is picking next weeks stick?


Not sure but I have a Partagas Cifuentes Febrero - Grand Corona that I've been wanting to try.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Ummmmm ... I wasn't able to hang with the gang tonite, but Gary? What's with the userbar* WITH MY FACE ON* *IT?*


It appears that you're the only one that doesn't know how Gary feels about you. The rest of us are tired of hearing about it.
Wait'll you see the tattoo he got.
I liked it better when all this stuff stayed in the closet. u
:r


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

shilala said:


> It appears that you're the only one that doesn't know how Gary feels about you. The rest of us are tired of hearing about it.
> Wait'll you see the tattoo he got.
> I liked it better when all this stuff stayed in the closet. u
> :r


Aww come on...it's legal in California! :r:bn


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> Aww come on...it's legal in California! :r:bn


that is about the only thing that is :sl


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

pearson said:


> that is about the only thing that is :sl


Weed and hawt mansex. I think I'll stay in Pennsylvania.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

shilala said:


> Weed and *hawt mansex*. I think I'll stay in Pennsylvania.


Hrmmm no one said it was *"hawt" *there Scott...kind of interesting that you phrase it in such a way...:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> Hrmmm no one said it was *"hawt" *there Scott...kind of interesting that you phrase it in such a way...:r


Been talking to Gary, I'm probably infected. :r


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

shilala said:


> Been talking to Gary, I'm probably infected. :r


:r:r:r:ru


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

Whats next Sunday's cigar? I need to make sure I have one on hand just incase I get my mic working:ms


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

pick one


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

pearson said:


> pick one





hardcz said:


> Not sure but I have a Partagas Cifuentes Febrero - Grand Corona that I've been wanting to try.


what he said.


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a couple Partagas Black's if we are going Partagas.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr Flibble said:


> I have a couple Partagas Black's if we are going Partagas.


*NOOOOOOooooo!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

shilala said:


> *NOOOOOOooooo!!!!!!!!!!*


What is wrong with black's? I just bought a box for 60 bucks.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

You guys are all a bunch of ****'s :r:r

My comp is fixed now so stop crying.

It appears that my friend Scott is a little jealous that his boy Vin is spending more time with me now. Ahhhhhh.:r:r


You guys are still alright in my book. :tu

The stick for next week will be.......picked by Scott


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> It appears that my friend Scott is a little jealous that his boy Vin is spending more time with me now. Ahhhhhh.:r:r


Ahem, but that was **** :r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> ...picked by Scott


That's more like it. 
I choose...
*Taboo Special Forces Original.*
For the ladies, Taboo Special Forces Boot Camp will suffice.
There's more than plenty of time to order some, beg for some, ask Gary for some, whatever.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shilala said:


> That's more like it.
> I choose...
> *Taboo Special Forces Original.*
> For the ladies, Taboo Special Forces Boot Camp will suffice.
> There's more than plenty of time to order some, beg for some, ask Gary for some, whatever.


Uhhh got one you can mail me? I can send you a couple sticks =)


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I'll just be smoking a taboo something then...I've spent enough $$ the last few weeks on stogies and I need to save up for golfing lessons and stuff.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

shilala said:


> That's more like it.
> I choose...
> *Taboo Special Forces Original.*
> For the ladies, Taboo Special Forces Boot Camp will suffice.
> There's more than plenty of time to order some, beg for some, ask Gary for some, whatever.


Aww damn Scott. No pepins?? :r:r


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

shilala said:


> That's more like it.
> I choose...
> *Taboo Special Forces Original.*
> For the ladies, Taboo Special Forces Boot Camp will suffice.
> There's more than plenty of time to order some, beg for some, ask Gary for some, whatever.


Sounds like a plan!!!! :tu:tu


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Damn it, no SF. Isn't it ridiculous that I have almost enough smokes to last a decade, but I need to order more. It is part of the illness, I think.


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

Well no Taboo anything in my humi.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

shilala said:


> That's more like it.
> I choose...
> *Taboo Special Forces Original.*
> For the ladies, Taboo Special Forces Boot Camp will suffice.
> There's more than plenty of time to order some, beg for some, ask Gary for some, whatever.


Now we are talkin Scott. :tu

Lets see how many guys have to leave early to go puke their brains out.

If anyone needs a SFO I know a bad ass gorilla who has a bunch.

http://www.taboocigars.com/main.sc His name is Rob.  :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Well that makes it a one stick night for sure! It takes almost 2 hours to smoke the darn things....and 8 hours to recover.....:ss


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Well that makes it a one stick night for sure! It takes almost 2 hours to smoke the darn things....and 8 hours to recover.....:ss


Those things are not my cup of tea at all. Maybe I'll still stop in with something more girlie.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

weak_link said:


> Those things are not my cup of tea at all. Maybe I'll still stop in with something more girlie.


Oh I like them! They are a strong smoke, to me, flavor wise. After I smoke one anything else I smoke tastes like the SFO. And there is no way I can smoke two of those in a row....I'm not the nicotine stud that Scott is. :ss


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Oh I like them! They are a strong smoke, to me, flavor wise. After I smoke one anything else I smoke tastes like the SFO. And there is no way I can smoke two of those in a row....I'm not the nicotine stud that Scott is. :ss


The last thing you want is to be calling 911 and telling them "The guy I know over the Webcam has rolled off his roof due to a strong cigar...please send help!!" :r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> The last thing you want is to be calling 911 and telling them "The guy I know over the Webcam has rolled off his roof due to a strong cigar...please send help!!" :r


*Don't worry Bao we wouldn't call. We would be laughing too hard!!! *


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> *Don't worry Bao we wouldn't call. We would be laughing too hard!!! *


:tg
:c
:fu


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> *I'm not the stud that Scott is.* :ss


It's ok george, we understand.....:r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> It's ok george, we understand.....:r


Very poor editing Joel but I agree with ya. I live with a dog. Scott has the very beautiful Kerri. I think I'll go sit in a corner and smoke a cigar and feel sorry for myself now. :ss


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> I think I'll go sit in a corner and smoke a cigar and *feel myself now*. :ss


And the truth comes out......


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> And the truth comes out......


Sheesh, methinks George has something he want's to tell us


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> The last thing you want is to be calling 911 and telling them "The guy I know over the Webcam has rolled off his roof due to a strong cigar...please send help!!" :r


:r:r

Nice Bao. I can see it on CNN now....

Todays top story. A ex marine is in the hospital tonight after suffering life threatening injures from a rooftop fall. Appareantly this man, whos name is being kept secret, was smoking a cigar from the top of his roof while chating on his laptop when suddenly he lost consiousness and fell two stories onto his 89' ford escort. Neighbors say the man could be heard ranting and raving about how he was getting a crazy nicotine buzz just moments before his fall. This incident remains under further investigation.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> And the truth comes out......


OK quit editing my posts! I'm laughing too hard and can't smoke this cigar. :ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> :r:r
> 
> Nice Bao. I can see it on CNN now....
> 
> Todays top story. A ex marine is in the hospital tonight after suffering life threatening injures from a rooftop fall. Appareantly this man, whos name is being kept secret, was smoking a cigar from the top of his roof while chating on his laptop when suddenly he lost consiousness and fell two stories onto his 89' ford escort. Neighbors say the man could be heard ranting and raving about how he was getting a crazy nicotine buzz just moments before his fall. This incident remains under further investigation.


"Police believe he is a terrorist from North Korea sent to destroy innocent American families. His last words before losing consciousness were about sending bombs out in the mail the next day to houses around the country."


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> "Police believe he is a terrorist from North Korea sent to destroy innocent American families. His last words before losing consciousness were about sending bombs out in the mail the next day to houses around the country."


:r:r:r


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

since I can't get anyone to sell/trade me one of those SF' and I don't wanna order anymore from taboo till I can buy a box I'm gonna smoke.... a partagas something or another on sun.....wait I have a toboo twist...maybe that'll work.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> :r:r
> 
> Nice Bao. I can see it on CNN now....
> 
> Todays top story. A ex marine is in the hospital tonight after suffering life threatening injures from a rooftop fall. Appareantly this man, whos name is being kept secret, was smoking a cigar from the top of his roof while chating on his laptop when suddenly he lost consiousness and fell two stories onto his 89' ford escort. Neighbors say the man could be heard ranting and raving about how he was getting a crazy nicotine buzz just moments before his fall. This incident remains under further investigation.


OK ONCE A MARINE ALWAYS A MARINE... No such thing as Ex-Marines...
I prefer Former Marine or just Marine. 



gnukfu said:


> "Police believe he is a terrorist from North Korea sent to destroy innocent American families. His last words before losing consciousness were about sending bombs out in the mail the next day to houses around the country."


I'm actually Vietnamese but I suppose that wouldn't work well for the joke.

AND YOU GUYS ARE A BUNCH OF MEANIES!
:r :r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

I happen to have 3 Taboo SFO's that I picked up during Robs 25% deal last month... I may have to join you on Sunday!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Pipe&Cigar said:


> I happen to have 3 Taboo SFO's that I picked up during Robs 25% deal last month... I may have to join you on Sunday!


I believe what you meant to say is you will join us on Sunday.


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

hardcz said:


> I believe what you meant to say is you will join us on Sunday.


Yes... "Join Us" :r


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Ahh the wonderful Jedi mind trick always works!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> OK ONCE A MARINE ALWAYS A MARINE... No such thing as Ex-Marines...
> I prefer Former Marine or just Marine.


My apologizes SIR !!

You are still a userbar jacker though.:bn


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> OK ONCE A MARINE ALWAYS A MARINE... No such thing as Ex-Marines...
> I prefer Former Marine or just Marine


There are no former marines, because once you become a Marine you're Always a Marine. The 70 year old Marines that come to the Marine Corps Bday every year are Marines...not retired, former, or anything.... If you wanted to put any label then a Marine Veteran would be as far as I'd go.


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> My apologizes SIR !!
> 
> You are still a userbar jacker though.:bn


Word..... :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> OK ONCE A MARINE ALWAYS A MARINE... No such thing as Ex-Marines...
> I prefer Former Marine or just Marine.
> 
> I'm actually Vietnamese but I suppose that wouldn't work well for the joke.
> ...


I know you're Vietnamese Bao. Thatt would have worked in the 70's but I had to come up with something different for the current generation. :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Gargoyle said:


> Damn it, no SF. Isn't it ridiculous that I have almost enough smokes to last a decade, but I need to order more. It is part of the illness, I think.


I think I may be able to remedy this issue on Saturday.:hn


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> My apologizes SIR !!
> You are still a userbar jacker though.:bn


*Yeah I know but at least I tell you I'm doing it! *:r



pearson said:


> Word..... :tu


*WHATEVER BRO* 



gnukfu said:


> I know you're Vietnamese Bao. That would have worked in the 70's but I had to come up with something different for the current generation. :ss


* I was too young to know what the 70's was all about!*


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

I cannot make it tomorrow guys. I have to go to my niece's B-day party. I thought it was earlier in the day but it is not till 3. I will be on later if you guys are still herfin.


With that said someone else will have to set up the room and post the link. Maybe George if you dont mind buddy.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> I cannot make it tomorrow guys. I have to go to my niece's B-day party. I thought it was earlier in the day but it is not till 3. I will be on later if you guys are still herfin.
> 
> With that said someone else will have to set up the room and post the link. Maybe George if you dont mind buddy.


No GODFATHER OF THE CYBER_HERF!! :gn

Have fun @ the B-day party Brother!

You have BAO GIFT TO PIMP OUT WHAT ARE YOU THINKING ????


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I wont get to sit on the outside tellin you guy I can hear ya either...got daughters b-day.


Enjoy!!







Shawn


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I've delayed doing my take home final exam until the last day which is today. So there is no guarantees I will be on tonight. I'm hearing that it's taking 12-16 hours to do. So the odds are I won't be on tonight unless divine inspiration comes and I can speed through the thing.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> I've delayed doing my take home final exam until the last day which is today. So there is no guarantees I will be on tonight. I'm hearing that it's taking 12-16 hours to do. So the odds are I won't be on tonight unless divine inspiration comes and I can speed through the thing.


Can't you pay one of the geeks to take it for you?


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

weak_link said:


> Can't you pay one of the geeks to take it for you?


Having one geek pay another geek is useless.  Gonna try and make it tonite but no promises...Might be able to log on for a bit but herfin' may not be an option.


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

Is today's smoke still going to be a Taboo SF? Seems like a lot of peeps aren't going to make it. Should we save the SF for another day?


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

no go for me tonite...sorry


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok the one Sunday I am around and it appears you guys aren't herfing


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

me and ucubed will have one up in a few hours if no one else is making it


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

s0leful0ne said:


> me and ucubed will have one up in a few hours if no one else is making it


If I'm up, I'm in


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm smoking and in the chat room... if someone wants to herf with cam let me know in there...just fired up a cohiba maduro 5


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Just finished my exam and submitted it. Gonna smoke a Sancho Panza red label that either Gary or John sent me. Oh and drinking a glass of the port wine they sent too.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Just finished my exam and submitted it. Gonna smoke a Sancho Panza red label that either Gary or John sent me. Oh and drinking a glass of the port wine they sent too.


Gary hooked you with Sancho Panza's {great stick} Enjoy the port Pal !
Hope you hit a out of the park with the EXAM !


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Well it looks like last week was a bust guys. I guess this thing really cannot happen without the Godfather huh?

This Sunday 7/20 4pm pst

Taboo SFO (Thanks Scott) 

Its on this week boys for sure.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

No go for me guys...uncle is taking me deep sea fishing!!! wooohooo...


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

Cool, now my SF gets a full week to stabilize.


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

this weekend will be my last weekend for a while, I will be moving for a while. 

Where I have no Idea, maybe Mass, Co, Ks, Mo, really have no clue


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> No go for me guys...uncle is taking me deep sea fishing!!! wooohooo...


He gonna be using you for chum? :ss


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

pearson said:


> this weekend will be my last weekend for a while, I will be moving for a while.
> 
> Where I have no Idea, maybe *Mass*, Co, Ks, Mo, really have no clue


good decision

stearns


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

anyone down for a cyber herf tonight?? it's been so empty these past couple days dunno how it's gonna work out


----------



## CoopnGA (Mar 12, 2008)

what exactly is required for a cyber herf?


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

sign up for stickam.com....at least have a mic, but a camera is preferred...either is not necessary and wait for the link and pw


----------



## CoopnGA (Mar 12, 2008)

well I'm SOL then....I don't have any of those here at the apartment.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

it's cool...then you can watch all of us talk and what not


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

Damn I cant herf today crappy volvo web training. 

and Stearns Mass might be kinda scary with you, Vin, and George up there.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

pearson said:


> Damn I cant herf today crappy volvo web training.
> 
> and *Stearns Mass might be kinda scary with you,* Vin, and George up there.


That dude is FUGLY! :r


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> That dude is FUGLY! :r


oh yeah you are up that way also........:BS


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

is anyone else cyber herfin this week?

i know ucubed and myself are ready...


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll be there. :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Yup, I plan on it.
I got my webcam to work on my vista lappie. w00t!!!


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

s0leful0ne said:


> is anyone else cyber herfin this week?
> 
> i know ucubed and myself are ready...


I want to try it. I use skype. what do u guys use. I do not have a camera right now. My son cut the cord, sorry. can i get in in this? what time?


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

uhh join stickam.com and if no one else makes the room i'll be on at around 8pm EST


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

just loaded ubuntu on my laptop....hopefully I can figure out how to get the cam working with it. Either way I'll be there.... any sticks nominated for the evening? I'm thinking if not we should try to do a taboo one, since the last herf with the taboo SF didn't really take place.... there's my 2 pennies, whatcha think?


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

i just recieved a twist fron chenvt so i would be down for some taboo action tonight


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Just got a twist a couple days ago, so I'll probably light that one up too.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

No go for me fellas. I'm soaking up the sunshine in Destin, FL :fu:bn


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> No go for me fellas. I'm soaking up the sunshine in Destin, FL :fu:bn


Sorry what was that? You're saturating your skin with radiation so it looks like over-aged leather by the time you're 45?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I might get to be on...


depends on family plans...





twist will be fine





Shawn


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

whoa Scott is gonna be on this time??? I'm definitely there...


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

hardcz said:


> Sorry what was that? You're saturating your skin with radiation so it looks like over-aged leather by the time you're 45?


Leather is tough.....

Does that make me tough?


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

I might stop be and listen. No access to a webcam today.


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

doesnt matter what we smoke...i'm down to try anything tonight


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

if i swing by, i think im gonna be smoking a blind taste test stick, been meaning to do that. hopefully i'll see you guys in a bit

stearns


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Got a room up and running.... my cam...well if I can get it working with ubuntu I'll be in business...

http://www.stickam.com/member/loadChatRoom.do?roomId=705409
PW: taboo


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

I have to apologize. Something just came up with my wife. I will not be able to herf tonight. I will look u up next week.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear... I got my cam working and it's chilling in the garage, will head out there in maybe 30 minutes and start the taboo smokin!


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

no cyber herfing for me tonight, but i'll try to just smoke anyways

stearns


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm in...wu and his bro were just in for a sec and are out getting food...just about to light up the twist


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

where is everyone? Just me and Dan (hardcz) in there now herfing.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

We're partying in here, woo. We got all kinds of beer. :r


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

room..expired...new room is

http://www.stickam.com/member/loadChatRoom.do?roomId=705535

/ taboo


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

Dead room again?


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

i cant get in either


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

where is gary our fearless leader


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Heather and I got a new toy!!! So now we can join the Cyber-Herfs on Sundays!!! Yaaaaay!!!!!


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

so any suggestions on this week's smoke?


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Heather and I got a new toy!!! So now we can join the Cyber-Herfs on Sundays!!! Yaaaaay!!!!!


That's great Darrell!!! Is the webcam built into the computer or do you still have to pick one of those up?


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

s0leful0ne said:


> so any suggestions on this week's smoke?


I left early on Sunday so I don't know if anyone picked a cigar.
Gary, what are we smokin? I figure if I start asking you early I can forget five times this week. w00t!!!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

It is shark week


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Last week was Shark Week. Are there any more fish themed cigars we could have?


ir13 said:


> It is shark week


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

shilala said:


> Last week was Shark Week. Are there any more fish themed cigars we could have?


What about these fine smokes 

http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=198773&trail=86665


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

how about a RP OWR?


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> That's great Darrell!!! Is the webcam built into the computer or do you still have to pick one of those up?


Yes. It does have a webcam!!!

Heather even picked up a pair of headphones with mic.!!!:tu


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

What's today's smoke of choice?


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I might be down for this but obviously have to know what smoke it's going to be. I would like to recommend we do a Pepin tonite...I've got 5 Vegas Miami, Padilla Miami, black label, blue label on hand right now.


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

so about what time is it? and any consensus on the smoke/?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I should be able to make it, though may not be able to join till 8:45 or later.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

dont think im gonna make it, but hopefully next sunday

stearns


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm ready to light up. Is this going to happen?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

sure thing, looking like 8:00-8:05 I'll be joining, if a room isn't created I'll make one. 

If you all don't have a cigar picked by then I'll be going for an Illusione ~68~


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

You herfing in the dark again? Sadly I haven't picked up any Illusiones yet.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

yea, gonna put a new light in the socket I just fixed lol, hopefuly some will shine for ya'll.... Smoke something new then tonight..I am.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm in and it's started

http://www.stickam.com/member/loadChatRoom.do?roomId=713639

pass is : herf


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

few of us in there, plenty of room for more.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Great time Herfing Tonight!!!:tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

great herf tonite guys....sorry I was so late.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Great time Herfing Tonight!!!:tu


:tpd:


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

What's on the menu for this Sunday???


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone gonna lead us today???


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

I'm outside smoking now and it's Sunday.......is that how we do it? :ss :r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

TripleF said:


> I'm outside smoking now and it's Sunday.......is that how we do it? :ss :r


I guess that's how we roll today!!!:r


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm having a Magnum 46 right now...where are we herfin'?


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry - daughters came over last night for dinner and a movie - next week I'm going to visit my family in RI so I probably won't be on then either.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*Are we herfing today?*

*If so... what are we smoking?*


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I have to cover a co-workers 8pm to 5am shift..so I'll be chatting but no mic/cam


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I should be back from the BBQ Cook-off at the Alameda county fair grounds by then. :tu:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks like I'll be there. :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I should be able to make it.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> I should be able to make it.


Call Gary and see if he's playin, will ya?
I would, but he doesn't allow me to have his number.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Talked to the G man - yeah we're on


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

SO......got a cigar for tonight or is still up in the air....I might try to make it..depending on family time






Shawn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm home and ready to herf, let's get this thing going!


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

Everyone MIA?


----------



## Shotgunjimmy (Aug 11, 2008)

im here. how does this work exactly?


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

OK I think I have a room up here.

Password herf


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Room shut down as of tonight.

Unfortunately, link was never posted in thread. Found it by searching for CS user names on stickam

Flash Chat is a good place to go, too....

Sorry to have missed you guys.


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

Not part of the IN crowd I guess.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Mr Flibble said:


> Not part of the IN crowd I guess.


Check flash chat on Sunday nights. There are usually people who are in flash chat and stickam. I'd hazard a guess that it's the most reliable way to catch up with people for Sunday Cyber-Herf

Sorry to have missed you on stickam tonight. Smaller crowd, but well represented.


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

any updates on this coming sunday? last day before school starts up and i was hoping to smoke something niiiice


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

What's on the agenda for today???

*Are Herfing?

What are we smoking?*


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Got a PM from Gary that he won't be able to make it. I'll create a room and post the info here. Let's see the cigar will be ummm Padron 80 or 40.....


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Unsure if I'll be there ... the in-laws are here. And show no sign of leaving. :mn


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Room http://www.stickam.com/member/loadChatRoom.do?roomId=739326

Password - herf

Cigar Padron 80 or 40 or whatever you want if you don't have one of these.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Unsure if I'll be there ... the in-laws are here. And show no sign of leaving. :mn


Tell em to get the hell out!!!!!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Come and join us.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I might try again later on my wifes laptop.....my computer is havin issues with sound...






Shawn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> I might try again later on my wifes laptop.....my computer is havin issues with sound...
> 
> Shawn


Come on you Grumpy Old Troll!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

gonna get changed out of my motorcycle gear and jump in, 15-20 min.


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

This can't be over yet, I still have cigars to smoke.


----------



## Shotgunjimmy (Aug 11, 2008)

im in for a while if some one wants to chat


----------



## Shotgunjimmy (Aug 11, 2008)

anybody gonna be on tonight?


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

fantasy football draft tonight. I won't be on


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Who's setting up the Cyber-Herf?

What are we smoking?


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Draft night tonight.:tu


----------



## Shotgunjimmy (Aug 11, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> Who's setting up the Cyber-Herf?
> 
> What are we smoking?


not sure, and not sure.

i really just wanted to gauge interest. ive never been able to make it to the cyber herf, so im not really sure what needs to happen. either way, im up for some smokin!


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> Who's setting up the Cyber-Herf?
> 
> What are we smoking?


I'm at my gf's and have no cigars here (but i'm pickin up a webcam later tonight) so I should be good for next week.


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

i'm smoking now if anyone wants to join


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> fantasy football draft tonight. I won't be on


:tpd: literally


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

massphatness said:


> :tpd: literally


Bah!! I have never done a live draft - should be fun.....


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm in chat, drinking a miller lite, smoking a padilla habano, and posting here  as well as listenting to Dog Watch Social club.
Scott


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Bah!! I have never done a live draft - should be fun.....


What league is this? The CS league?

Hey, Vin, you ever check your PMs?


----------



## Shotgunjimmy (Aug 11, 2008)

which chat site?


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

click on extras at the top of this page and go to CS chat 
Scott


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry I missed yesterday, was out celebrating my birthday with my folks. :tu


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

herfin tonight?


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*What are we smokin'?*:ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> *What are we smokin'?*:ss


I'm going to be smoking a Boli PC and an LG robusto. :ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Are we Herfing?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

http://www.stickam.com/member/loadChatRoom.do?roomId=757692

PW: herf


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

complete system failure


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Darrell said:


> http://www.stickam.com/member/loadChatRoom.do?roomId=757692
> 
> PW: herf


Stickam is not my friend today. DAG!


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

I can't get into the chatroom.


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

The room is still up and running


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Mr Flibble said:


> The room is still up and running


Yah, butt... I'm halfway through this lovely DPG Vegas Cubana butt no one can see me. And I'm looking at the triple echo feature as an enhancement. I guess.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Got tied up doing some stuff and still had to watch the Pats on my DVR. I should make it next Sunday.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Joan said:


> Stickam is not my friend today. DAG!


Doh... Finally figured it out: my new ultraportable, Asus 900 with built-in web-cam running Linux, doesn't yet have flash cam support. Sure it's got mad skype video skilz, but no Stickam joy for me. Yet.

Anyone else in the same Linux boat and fix it? I googled and learned about adobe flashplayer 10 for Linux, downloaded, extracted, tried to install with a string of commands in the terminal window, but apparently my Linux skilz are.quite.lame.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Are we Cyber-Herfing today???:ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I can be around about 9:30pm EST


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

I am up for it what are we smoking this week


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

pearson said:


> I am up for it what are we smoking this week


I'm voting monte #2 or some kind of fuente...


----------



## _mo (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm in.. might not be able to match the stick, but i'll be dere


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*Has someone set this up?*


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> *Has someone set this up?*


I'll join in a few.

http://www.stickam.com/member/loadChatRoom.do?roomId=767586

pw - herf


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm not going to make it. Just got freed up. Have a great time! Late Pats game threw me off....but they won so all is good!!!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

having fun...wish you guys were here


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

how's tonight looking boys?


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

so we've done a lot more than sunday herfs...I'll start posting links for the days we do it...I think in the past 2 weeks we've got on like maybe 7 times...good times...MJ being drunk off his ass last night

http://www.stickam.com/member/loadChatRoom.do?roomId=792640
herf


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Gary, what's the deal man. Are these still going on?


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Gary, what's the deal man. Are these still going on?


Gary's prepping for the Angels funeral.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

If gary stays on during the Sox vs Angels game I'd show up just to see his reaction!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I'll be at work gents, have a great time


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Won't be on....watching the Sox!


----------

